# طلب لكل المهندسين من مهندس مبتدأ ضرووووووووووررررى



## wika (30 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم

أخوكم مهندس حديث التخرج من قسم الهندسة الطبية

كنت مقبل على مجال صيانة الأجهزة الطبية

كنت أريد أعرف مايلي.


1-ماهى الكورسات والمهارات الأساسية المفروض انى أجيدها قبل الدخول الى هذا المجال؟

2-وماهى الكورسات والمهارات التى فى المستقبل ممكن ترفع من شأنى واحترافى فى مجال الصيانة؟

3-وما هو أفضل مجال من الأجهزة ممكن أشتغل به صيانه؟

وتقبلو تحياتى على مجهودكم الرائع والمنتدى الفوق رائع


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (30 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم .
عزيزي ليست البراعة في الدخول مباشرة إلى مجال الصيانة ، ولكن العلم خطوة خطوة ، أنت الآن تخرجت حديثا من الكلية ويفترض بك أن تكون ملما بالمبادئ الأساسية في الكهرباء والميكانيك والإلكترون ، والأهم من ذلك المعرفة الطبية ومعرفة مبدأ عمل الأجهزة الطبية وذلك يتطلب لغة إنكليزية قوية.
ما سبق يدخل في الإطار العام، أما الإطار الخاص فهو متعلق بعملك في مشروعي السنة الرابعة والخامسة .
إسأل نفسك الأسئلة التالية قبل الدخول في مجال الصيانة :
1- هل تعرف مبدأ عمل الجهاز؟ وهل شاهدته من قبل؟ وهل تعرف أجزائه الأساسية؟
2-هل كسرت حاجز الرهبة بينك وبين الأجهزة الطبية وهل عملت بيدك.
3- هل تجيد استخدام الآفو متر وفحص العناصر الإلكترونية.
ما سبق يفترض تواجده في المهندس الطبي قبيل الدخول في الصيانة، أما الاحترافية فتأتي من طريقين أساسيين:
الأول : تركيب الأجهزة الطبية ( المواصفات الكهربائية والحمايات، أجزاء الجهاز بالتفصيل ، تسلسل عمل أجزاء الجهاز، تركيب الأجزاء ومن ثم تجريب الجهاز) وفي هذه المرحلة تحدث أعطال أثناء العمل هي محور التعلم وإيجاد الحل هو الاحترافية ( طبعا سيكون معك كتالوكات ومخططات وربما قد تكون متدربا في بلد المنشأ على الجهاز).
الثاني : الأعطال التي تظهر أثناء استخدام الجهاز .
- فمثلا جهاز أشعة يعطيك رسالة Abnormality high Voltage ، فمباشرة الجهد العالي يتعلق إما بازدياد التيار الكهربائي من الدخل أو وجود عطل في مولد الأشعة .هنا طبيعة العطل تدلك على الأسباب.
- جهاز إيكو يعطيك رسالة No Image (وصلة البروب أو وصلة الفيديو).
أما مجال العمل فهو يتحدد برغبتك في مجال العمل ومعلوماتك فيه وشمولية هذا المجال إن جاز التعبير.
ووفقك الله


----------



## wika (1 مايو 2008)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس


وان شاء الله استفيد من كلامك القيم جدا


----------



## يويو_سف (4 مايو 2008)

الأبلق الفرد قال:


> السلام عليكم .
> عزيزي ليست البراعة في الدخول مباشرة إلى مجال الصيانة ، ولكن العلم خطوة خطوة ، أنت الآن تخرجت حديثا من الكلية ويفترض بك أن تكون ملما بالمبادئ الأساسية في الكهرباء والميكانيك والإلكترون ، والأهم من ذلك المعرفة الطبية ومعرفة مبدأ عمل الأجهزة الطبية وذلك يتطلب لغة إنكليزية قوية.
> ما سبق يدخل في الإطار العام، أما الإطار الخاص فهو متعلق بعملك في مشروعي السنة الرابعة والخامسة .
> إسأل نفسك الأسئلة التالية قبل الدخول في مجال الصيانة :
> ...


 
شكراً ياباش مهندس((الأبلق الفرد)) على هذه النصائح القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## ايمن حميدة (30 يوليو 2008)

لو سمحتو عندي سؤال ابقى اعرف راتب مهندس الاجهزة الطبية في السعودية


----------



## ايمن حميدة (30 يوليو 2008)

ارجو الاجابة بليييييييييييييييز


----------



## ايمن حميدة (30 يوليو 2008)

طلب من كل المهندسين 
تكفون ساعدوني ابي اعرف راتب المهندس الطبي


----------



## عيســـى (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا للأبلق الفرد على المعلومات التقنية نفعنا الله بك


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (1 أغسطس 2008)

مرحبا
على حد علمي
راتب المهندس الطبي في السعودية حديث التخرج حوالي 6000 ريال اي ما يعادل 72 الف ليرة ومع ازدياد خبرتك يزداد راتبك ليصل الى 10 الاف ريال واكثر


----------



## الابش (25 أغسطس 2008)

عزيزي ويكا
1 - اهم شي يكون عندك صبر على العطل
2 - اذا كان العطل يسببه اكثر من سبب ابدا بالاحتمال السهل
3 - هذا المجال مو صعب انا خريج هندسة كهرباء وصار لي سنة اعمل في هذا المجال وماشي ولله الحمد
4 - ادرس دائما ولا يكون شغلك معتمد على المجازفة ابدااي لاتقوم باي احتمال اذا مكان معتمد على اساس علمي
5 - اهم من كل هذه النقاط دائما اخذ احتمالاتك انك ممكن تصاب بالمرض من حيث اشعة او تلوث جرثومي فاخذ دائما الاحتياطات الصحية المطلوبة ولاي استفسار او مشكلة تواجهك في عملك لاتتردد بمراسلتي
6 - اسال فني التشغيل عن كيفية حدوث المشكلة لان ذلك ممكن يفيدك في التشخيص كثيرا


----------



## wika (26 أغسطس 2008)

الابش قال:


> عزيزي ويكا
> 1 - اهم شي يكون عندك صبر على العطل
> 2 - اذا كان العطل يسببه اكثر من سبب ابدا بالاحتمال السهل
> 3 - هذا المجال مو صعب انا خريج هندسة كهرباء وصار لي سنة اعمل في هذا المجال وماشي ولله الحمد
> ...



الف الف شكر ياباشمهندس 

فعلا نقاط عقلانية ومفيدة


----------

